# Agriacris magnifica



## Donde (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## Jeff15 (Sep 18, 2021)

Very good shot.....


----------



## jeffashman (Sep 18, 2021)

Very good shot! I like the coloring of the grasshopper. Ours are all turning yellow.


----------



## Donde (Sep 18, 2021)

Seems to be limited to Colombia and Ecuador.


----------



## K9Kirk (Sep 18, 2021)

Excellent shot! Love the detail.


----------



## lesno1 (Oct 1, 2021)

Super shot plenty of detail


----------



## Space Face (Oct 1, 2021)

Good shot, detailed and in focus where I needs to be.  Good dof and exposed very well.


----------

